# The Good Thing About Freezing Rain...



## quads (Dec 26, 2009)

...is that it stops the snow from drifting. Unfortunately, this part of the trail had already drifted before it started raining. Stuck!











































Snoopy has a little trouble with the crust on the snow.


----------



## hareball (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 26, 2009)

Did you get it unstuck or will it stay there 'til the spring thaw?


----------



## quads (Dec 26, 2009)

I got it unstuck, twice in the same spot!  It was 6°F this morning, so if I go out there today, it should float right over the top without leaving so much as a tire track.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 26, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> I got it unstuck, twice in the same spot!  It was 6°F this morning, so if I go out there today, it should float right over the top without leaving so much as a tire track.




Quads great pictures, Santa didn't bring you chains for the tires.

zap


----------



## Dix (Dec 26, 2009)

Great pics, quads !!

I can emphasize with Snoopy, Murphy is having the same issues


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 26, 2009)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Great pics, quads !!
> 
> I can emphasize with Snoopy, Murphy is having the same issues



You got a bunch of snow out on the Island right? My boss is out in Manorville, said he got 30"!


----------



## Dix (Dec 26, 2009)

Manorville is the next town over... yep 30 " before the drifts !

We're with in 1/2 mile of the NWS measuring site.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 26, 2009)

What a mess! 
Don't worry, it should all be melted by June. :lol:


----------



## quads (Dec 27, 2009)

30"!?  You guys can keep that!  Yuck.


----------



## Dix (Dec 27, 2009)

LOL 

It's melting now, the ground is frozen so it's a wunnerful winter mess.

Atleast Murph can go outside and not have to bound through a snow drift !!


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 31, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> What a mess!
> Don't worry, it should all be melted by June. :lol:



It was gone in a few days.  I was visiting family on long island.  I got there weds night, was a winter wonderland (More snow than we had in the Syracuse area) and by the time we were leaving sunday morning, I could see the grass again.  Now, in Central NY, that much snow may last till June.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 31, 2009)

It is rare for there to be snow on the ground all winter down our way.


----------



## quads (Dec 31, 2009)

I've seen it snow here the first few days of May before, but not beyond that.  Normal years we have snow all winter long, but not always.


----------

